# Sudden feathery fins....(Moor Fish)



## Loops (Jun 19, 2007)

Please help if you can?

We have four moor fish/one is a globe eyed, they have been very happy for the last 18 months.
Yesterday morning everything was normal, they ate normally - being fed twice a day everything seemed well.
At 10.00pm last night one of Moor’s had ‘changed’ a lot, all the fins have become white and feathery and he was swimming in circles.

We have taken him out of the tank to see if we can make any sense of what has happened.

He’s not eating this morning.

Gosh, I am so sad and hope we can save him. :sad: 

Has anybody got any ideas?

Many thanks.

Loops


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Post pics if you can. White and feathery is often fungus. Also search on "fin and tail rot". Have you been keeping up with water changes? Check the pH of the tank. If a tank is neglected and the nitrate get high, the pH can fall and fungus seems to love low pH and stressed fish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree with emc, sounds like fin rot. Pics would be helpful to be sure, though. What are you water parameters?


----------



## Loops (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction Emc.

It looks exactly like cotton wool disease.
We got the treatment and he's bucked up so much already and has started to eat and play with the plants.

I know he's not out of the woods yet but we are more hopeful now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Good luck. Fungus isn't so hard to cure if you catch it in time.


----------



## Loops (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Scuba.
He's still with us.  

I can’t grab a picture because the hospital isolation tank is a biorb and he is very magnified and out of focus at the moment.

Great for observations though. :lol:


----------

